# Cannon 2/28



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

Beuller? Beuller? 

Anyone going to be out? I think I will hit it Thurs. to avoid any wind problems.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm a maybe. I have so many non-Cannon vouchers to use. But if Cannon gets slammed with a jackpot, I'll be there. Less than 50% chance right now, we'll see what happens. Already have the day off no matter what, though.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

If it looks like you can make it let me know.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll check back in tomorrow. We'll see how things play out in the next 24 hours. Considering Magic (may open Thurs) and MRG and Cannon is currently the backup plan if VT totals suck. Kind of feel trapped by my vouchers right now, not a lot of time left to burn through 19 tickets.


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2013)

Might hit cannon on Friday. Depends on work :/


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2013)

I will hitting it Friday too if my company for the weekend arrive Thurs night.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2013)

Cannon on or off for tomorrow (Thursday)?


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm out tomorrow... tough this year with a baby


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm looking at Magic or MRG. I don't like the setup for Cannon. Only a dusting at Cannon but 4-8" at Loon? Not sure how the pattern will shift overnight but the snow isn't getting there right now. Eastern Whites are going to do much better than western. I'm sure it will still be good at Cannon but I can't imagine they'll get more than Magic or MRG at this point.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2013)

Game time descsion in the morning.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2013)

Bagged it.  Cannon got a dusting. I knew that hole over Cannon yesterday on the radar was a bad omen.  I will be going tomorrow with my company coming in tonight.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 28, 2013)

I did the same but for a different reason. It turns out "_no friends on a powder day_" can have multiple definitions.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 28, 2013)

Interesting that Cannon got dry slotted out of this one. Loon reported 13"...Pats claims 15", Sunapee claims 11", Ragged at 10"....definately an "upper valley" jackpot


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 28, 2013)

Wildcat is claiming 16" and light winds. Sloppy seconds tomorrow!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Interesting that Cannon got dry slotted out of this one. Loon reported 13"...Pats claims 15", Sunapee claims 11", Ragged at 10"....definately an "upper valley" jackpot



I just can not bring myself to buy a Loon tix.  And I thought about Sunapee until I saw the report that the whole mountain mowed down!!!!


----------



## hammer (Feb 28, 2013)

How about Ragged?  Can be real nice when they get a lot of natural...

Also looks like Magic got a decent amount.  One trip last year on a sloppy seconds day, well worth it.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2013)

hammer said:


> How about Ragged? Can be real nice when they get a lot of natural...




The glades are nice true.  Sunapee was only an option since I have some 40% deals there.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 28, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Bagged it.  Cannon got a dusting. I knew that hole over Cannon yesterday on the radar was a bad omen.  I will be going tomorrow with my company coming in tonight.


Yea, something just looked weird with the setup, it just didn't favor Cannon. Wildcat and that area did well though. I think I made a good decision on Magic.


----------

